# audible high pitch noise



## villain3g (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone noticed a high pitch noise when your TV has a lot of white on it? The volume of the noise seems to relate to the amount of white on the screen. I can't tell if its coming from my TV or my speakers. Hopefully someone has experienced this. Your thoughts?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I have not, but I haven't tried either...
There are some sets that are known to have some issues emitting an audible buzz... what TV is it?


----------



## villain3g (Aug 6, 2009)

Panasonic VIERA TC-P50C2 50" plasma


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I would have guessed plasma. This is a common design flaw of entry level plasmas. My Samsung pn50c450 does the same thing.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Likewise on the plasma guess... but thankfully my PRO101FD doesn't...


----------

